# Faces of Ruby



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Just some calm shots of her that I thought were kind of nice...














































thought it was neat to see her chest thru her legs

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She is just gorgeous! Clearly a very happy dog. Is that a paco collar?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> She is just gorgeous! Clearly a very happy dog. Is that a paco collar?


Yes. :thumb:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Such a pretty girl


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

So cute, what a sweet face. paco collars are my very favorite.


----------

